
Edgecast CDN currently offline with no ETA of a fix - _phred
http://twitter.com/#!/search/edgecast
======
digitalclubb
This has had a big impact on jQuery.com, luckily local copies of jQuery's
files are in place on my sites so the impact has been minimal, however I can
only think some individuals might not be so lucky.

------
iconfinder
I have worked with two content delivery networks, NetDNA CDN and Edgecast, and
both have had longer periods of downtime. Is running these services without so
much downtime really this difficult?

